# Xterra or Jeep GC



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Want a newer ride. 2003 to 2005 is the years I think. Which of the two and why


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

X-terra is a very capable 4x4 and does well in snow and sand. 2 things to check if the front end alignment is bad or it "wanders" get new shocks all the way around and 2nd if it has 100K or more change the timing belt. Other than that the "X" is a very good vehicle.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Thanks for the heads up on the wobble. Knew about the belt.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

my 27 year old son has an older jeep gc which is o.k. and I use sometimes but I prefer my Xterra 2006 . If you live at the beach you may prefer a jeep but it cannot beat the X on the road for comfort and that makes a difference at 68 and 4 days hard fishing.


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

A lot depends on what type of transfer case the Jeep has. Some of them in the year range you're looking are actually all wheel drive not 4wd.


----------



## Sega (Jan 8, 2013)

I bought a 2002 GC back in November and have yet to make a complaint with it's off road abilities. That thing is a tank.


----------



## hpierce301 (Jan 24, 2011)

sega do you have the quadra drive option?


----------



## Sega (Jan 8, 2013)

Yes I do!


----------



## Lead Thrower (May 26, 2011)

2013 Grand Cherokee Overland. No other competition. Not even RR for the price.


----------



## Creek-SeaConvert (Oct 8, 2012)

I have a 1998 Jeep Cherokee Sport. Not a Grand. If you can still find one, last one was made in 2001 I think, these are great. I have over 120k miles on mine and it just don't quit. As long as you take care of it, dont go crazy with a 12" lift kit, and don't try to climb rocks with it, I think its a good ride on and off the road. Oh, and the 4 wheel drive is selectable so you are not wasting gas running all wheel drive on a clean dry highway. I get about 20 miles to the gallon with non-ethanol gas. I have had it in soft sand, wet sand, mud, creeks, loose forest floor, snow covered mountain roads, etc, and have never been stuck or slid into a tree. But I also don't do 60mph thru the woods or down the beach either. I usually just strap my rods to the rails on the roof and head to the beach. Oh, and the moon roof gets me cool points with the ladies too. They are still out there if you look. About two years ago I saw a 2001 with 5000 original miles on ebay for $12,000. It had been garage kept and hardly driven by an elderly woman. If I had the money at the time I would have bought it without thinking twice. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## acrum555 (Jun 4, 2012)

I have an '03 Xterra and couldn't be happier with it. As has been said, at around 100k the timing belt should be replaced. I've had no problems at all with my X yet, and it's sitting at about 115k, the last 25k were put of by me. 

I'm not a huge fan of my friend's Grand Cherokee, but it could be personal preference. The Xterra has a little more room in the back which I like. 

Also, my '03 Xterra has had to tow my friend's '05 Grand Cherokee out of mud a few times now(both are 4wd). Both of our vehicles are stock and mine has yet to get stuck despite driving in the same areas. *knocks on wood*

I love my Xterra and wouldn't swap it out for any other SUV. That all having been said, I've never driven my friends Grand Cherokee, so I can't compare the two from a general driving standpoint.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I have a '06 XTerra. It's the best all-around beach/road vehicle I've ever owned. It's light enough that it doesn't dig in easily but is a true off-road vehicle with a ladder box frame instead of the sedan frame most soccer mom SUVs are dropped on. Get a mat for the back with a high lip to catch spills and spend about 50 bucks to build yourself an interior rod rack and you'll be ready to go.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Sandflea- I put 2 tubs for mason mixing mortar (black rectangular heavy plastic) in the back of my XTerra to hold coolers. I got 4 small bungie cords and looped them through the hangers in the ceiling then used 2 shower curtain rods hung crosswise from the bungies. I got some cable ties to affix the shower curtain circular slides (12) onto the shower rods, enough for 6 rigged fish rods. I can put more rods without reels on top of the shower curtain rods. This rig will accommodate 8 foot rods or a number of two or three piece take downs. Cheap but works good.


----------



## lfunk11 (Jun 17, 2010)

We had a 2006 Xterra and had it at the beach a few times and never had an issue. I was a complete novice at driving on the beach as well. One thing to look for is that the transmission cooler is in the radiator and they had issues with certain years that caused a "strawberry milkshake of death". I know it was an issue with 2006, but not sure what other years. There is a simple hose switch than can be done, but it may make constant beach driving hard on the transmission without the additional transmission cooler. I think there may have been some sort of settlement with Nissan, but we got rid of our X last year with about 120K miles. They have u-joint problems as well. Other than that the vehicle was realiable, but sucked on gas.


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

I just got an 08 xterra off road, and would like to put in a rod rack. But it seems like it would be hard to get any surf rods in it, even with them broke down in two pieces. If any of yinz have pix with your gear in the racks, could you post it. I would rather make my own than buy one off the shelf, I like the idea of the link flea posted. Thanks and tight lines moose.


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

By the way so far love the X, it is a learning curb from always owning a truck as far as storage goes lol. Have not yet drove it on the beach or mud but think it will do fine. It has locking rear diff and down hill and uphill asset, also comes with bilsten shocks all stock.


----------



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

Niether buy a toyota 4runner and be done with it, have had a couple the last one a v-8 drank gas, just got another 2013 with the 4.0 v-6 and have found my last truck seats are far better more room inside, hard to beat a toyota and this one is made entirely in Japan.....


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Are any of the Cherokee / Grand Cherokee , X-Terra, or 4-Runner "TRUE 4-Wheel Drive" ? (Limited-Slip or Locker, Front & Rear )

In the past, I have had K5 Blazers the have a Posi / Limited-Slip rear axle, but an "Open" front differential ( "3-Wheel Drive"). Also, I had a full-size 1992 Bronco that I was sadly surprised to find out had "Open" differentials, Front & Rear ("2-Wheel-Drive" - 1 front / 1 rear). Obviously, those set-ups DID NOT provide "True 4 Wheel-Drive".

Are their any other vehicles you can suggest . . . I am 180 miles inland from the coast, so MPG is important, too.

Thanks !


----------



## hpierce301 (Jan 24, 2011)

the Jeep GC Overland edition has a limited slip front and rear from the factory. and WJ version also has solid axles front and rear. read all about it on wikipedia.org.


----------



## Seahawk (Oct 3, 2013)

I've got a 2004 Xterra SE and love it. Be sure to check the maintenance records before you buy. Mine gets factory recommended preventive maintenance every 3,000 miles and I've never experience a problem. The Xterra is not a "crossover" SUV, but instead is built on a pickup truck frame. Much stronger.


----------



## jmert (Apr 22, 2006)

2013 Grand Cherokee Trail Hawk... Goes everywhere a Wrangler can so far!


----------

